# What kind of MIDI CC do you do for woodwinds?



## benmwatson (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm trying to create more realistic woodwind sounds. I have EW Hollywood Orchestra Gold, so using those WW, which I know sparks some debate on these forums. It's what I've got for now.

I've read the manual a few times, and often keep it open when I'm entering parts.

A few questions for those more experienced.

1. Do you find yourself switching between patches often, or pick a couple longs, couple shorts, and just stick with those?
2. How do you deal with Mod and Expression? Do you add a CC envelope per phrase? per note? Mix it up?
3. What do your envelopes typically look like? I've been doing arcs of various subtlety, depending on the length and volume of the note.
4. How do you typically enter? While playing with a fader/knob? A second pass? Pen/line tool?

Any other hints for getting better sounding results with CC data?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 10, 2021)

1. depends on the library and patch. some libraries have more versatile performance patches while others demand more changing between patches and articulations.

2. also depends on the library and how much natural phrasing is recorded per note. if the per note phrasing is already in the recording, adding phrasing per phrase makes more sense, but if the recording is quite straight, phrasing per note might be needed.

3. once again, depends on both the recordings, and the intended result. have a look at YouTube videos of woodwind parts where the CC's are visible! like the release videos for CSW that appeared recently for example!

4. I try my best while playing. sometimes I overdub a second time. and when that fails as well I draw it in.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 10, 2021)

I guess this is not how an actual flute player would play it, but mine usually end up looking something like this.


----------



## stevebryson (Jan 10, 2021)

I've tried to control expression via mod wheel, slider, hand drawing and breath controller while playing notes on the keyboard. But there is nothing like playing the notes and controlling expression on a wind controller like the EWI USB. It's the only way I can get something good enough for woodwind lead lines. Natural phrasing comes essentially for free. Yes, you have to practice and learn to play it, and maybe modify a sample set to get the expression right, but it's well worth it. It also works really well on other instruments like the Joshua Bell violin.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 10, 2021)

The easiest way of thinking wind phrases is to sing them. If you sing "bap bap bap" you probably need staccatos, if you sing daaaAAAHHHaaa... it's probably legato or long and the CC's should follows the dynamic you want. If your breath is out it would be the same for a woodwind player too. So don't forget the breath rests. Listen to woodwind phrases and sing along. No need to sound good. It's just to follow the phrasing. Most phrases end with a decrescendo, some with a crescendo and very very few with a static dynamic.


----------



## Per Boysen (Jan 10, 2021)

I too use an EWI USB. Gets the recording done (better) in a fraction of the time I would need if penning in, or playing notes on a keyboard, and drawing controllers into the GUI.


----------

